# Help



## angel4eva

I'm overweight and need to lose 4 stone to be at right weight and height etc. 

We lost our little boy last September, and I was ok with my weight well prob 2 1/2 stone overweight but was happier. 

Since losing our lo I have comfort ate and put on stone and a half.

I really want to try for another baby now but feel so unhappy with my weight.

Just feel I've ruined everything. I worry about falling pregnant and feeling enormous etc

With my first child I had lost 4 stone then fell pregnant, and gradually it's all gone back on again.


----------



## angel4eva

Bump


----------



## Bumpontherun

Sorry for your loss- I didn't want to read and run. Whilst in an ideal world we would wait until our weight is perfect before we conceive sometimes that just isn't how things work out. I'm desperate for another baby and I'm not waiting until I get to my goal weight (admittedly I only have a stone to lose). I'm going to try really hard to keep excercising and eating healthily during pregnancy and then hopefully lose weight breastfeeding too! 

And I'm losing as much as I can whilst waiting for my bfp too. Good luck.


----------



## angel4eva

Bumpontherun said:


> Sorry for your loss- I didn't want to read and run. Whilst in an ideal world we would wait until our weight is perfect before we conceive sometimes that just isn't how things work out. I'm desperate for another baby and I'm not waiting until I get to my goal weight (admittedly I only have a stone to lose). I'm going to try really hard to keep excercising and eating healthily during pregnancy and then hopefully lose weight breastfeeding too!
> 
> And I'm losing as much as I can whilst waiting for my bfp too. Good luck.

Thank you for replying. Yes I'm trying to eat healthily, but still have good and bad days.

I know once I've had another baby hopefully all being well I think this would possibly be our last pregnancy. I know then I will want to get my body back in shape again.

I just wish I was slim again like my first pregnancy, I was happy and healthy then, but then the longer I wait the bigger the age gap between my 1st child and another.


----------



## Wobbles

Don't give yourself a hard time and look backwards ... forwards. It's so easy to slip. I lost 4.5 stone in 2013, when I moved exercise and eating went out the window, it was a stressful time and before I knew it I'd put back on near 2 stone.

During pregnancy you can still look after yourself even exercise. 

It really depends how you want to go about losing weight: with or without exercise.
Eating mostly clean and whole (sounds harder than it is)
SW groups
Local leisure centre gyms
Small group circuits
home workouts

:hugs: x


----------



## angel4eva

Well I plucked up the courage to go back to my WW group, and in the 2 months I hadn't gone I've not stuck to it at all, and was convinced I'd put on a stone, but to my surprise it was only a 1lb I'd gained in 2 months! Making me 3 1/2 stone overweight which wasn't as bad as I had thought!

Feeling much more positive for healthy eating and am going to exercise more! In the meantime am going to continue ttc and am currently waiting to see if AF arrives or not!

If by any chance I get a bfp this month then I shall continue WW for a few weeks hopefully to lose a little more weight.

If a bfn then I shall be that bit slimmer for next month.


----------



## angel4eva

Week 1 I lost 3 1/2lb &#128512; I also got my AF &#128557; But staying positive, another month to lose some more weight!!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI angel. 

Firstly sorry for your loss and secondly congratulations on your weight gain.

The same thing happened to me. I lost a lot of weight on 2014. Then I had a mc in July 2014 and then I lost my baby girl through a mmc in Dec 2015/Jan 2015 and I was just devastated. The mmc pregnancy I put on a lot of weight and after I just comfort ate for my sorrow. I am so lucky to have had my rainbow three months ago. Incredibly I didn't put much weight being pregnant so was back to my previous pregnancy weight a week after birth. But then my sweet tooth kicked in and I have all the mc and mmc weight to lost which is about the same as you. 

So I really just wanted to say I know what you're going through and I really hope you get your bfp soon. And it doesn't necessarily mean you'll put lots more weight on.

Please join us on the accountability thread for support.


----------

